# 64405 with 77002



## nyyankees (Nov 12, 2010)

Is anyone getting 77002 paid when done with 64405? It's a Medicare patient..


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 12, 2010)

You can't. They have bundled it.


----------



## nyyankees (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks..


----------

